# Soft plastic beads. Home made what you think



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

They look fishy to me !


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Those look great. I especially like that last set.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Steelhead season is awesome can't wait


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Can't really give you any feedback until you send me a dozen of each color and size. Once I test them out I'll be able to provide feedback.
PM me for my address so you can get them to me.....
LOL  They look awesome!!!!


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

I also make these hard clay beads.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

I also make the red pepper egg shown here.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Dude, those look awesome!!! 

Good luck.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Just saw this tonight. Don't like the stress on a small glass bead but it's a nice set up. Looks sexy




Go to installation after you click on video. 

https://www.getdeathroe.com/installation/


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Ive never caught a steelhead on a bead. I fished with a guy throwing a orange bead and he pulled one out. So i know they work. 

One time a steelhead attacked my red and white bobber. Ive thought about using a red/white bead.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

I'll show you guys the set up I just learned. They are toeing in a glass bead and sliding the plastic bead over it. Looks great I think. And the glass bead inside pegs the plastic one. So. Worth a try


----------

